# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  OMICRON SPREADING

## Common

This is being DONE INTENTIONALLY and China is getting a pass because its a global conspiracy not just a chinese one.

*New COVID variant detected in UK, suspected cases pop up in Germany, Czech Republic*The new Omicron variant of the coronavirus has now been detected in the United Kingdom, while suspected cases have also surfaced in Germany and the Czech Republic.

UK Health Minister Sajid Javid said in a broadcast clip Saturday that two cases of the new variant were found in England, connected to travel to southern Africa, where the new variant was first detected.

One case is in Chelmsford and the other in Nottingham. The two individuals and members of their households are being re-tested and told to self-isolate while further testing and contact tracing is done.
Meanwhile, the minister in the German state of Hesse said Saturday that the Omicron variant had also probably arrived in Germany.

https://nypost.com/2021/11/27/omicro...zech-republic/

----------

donttread (11-27-2021),Lone Gunman (11-27-2021),Swedgin (11-29-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

Do the vaccines work on omicron?

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Do the vaccines work on omicron?



remains to be seen. probably not.

----------


## El Guapo

Has anyone else noticed that OMICRON is an anagram of MORONIC?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (11-27-2021),fmw (11-28-2021),Lone Gunman (11-27-2021),Madison (11-27-2021),Mainecoons (11-27-2021),MedicineBow (11-29-2021),ruthless terrier (11-27-2021),Sunsettommy (11-29-2021)

----------


## What'sThat?

> Do the vaccines work on omicron?


Doesnt seem like they work on the Delta variant as more and more are being infected and hospitalized

----------


## What'sThat?

Omicron = More lockdowns and......Mail In ballots baby!

----------

East of the Beast (11-29-2021),El Guapo (11-27-2021),Lone Gunman (11-27-2021),Madison (11-27-2021),Victory101 (11-27-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Do the vaccines work on omicron?


Do they work on _anything_? 


Besides human rights?  :Thinking:

----------

12icer (11-27-2021)

----------


## Oceander



----------

Madison (11-27-2021),Sunsettommy (11-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Has anyone else noticed that OMICRON is an anagram of MORONIC?


Here what that looks like   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (11-27-2021),Trinnity (11-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Omicron = More lockdowns and......Mail In ballots baby!


  2020 until now is so ridiculous  :Geez:

----------

Brat (11-27-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (11-27-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Omicron..
Seriously....

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Omicron..
> Seriously....


Whoops.....wrong forum.  Needs to go where all good covid threads go.

----------

Brat (11-27-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Has anyone else noticed that OMICRON is an anagram of MORONIC?


Or
NOOC MIR

which is Russian redneck for nuke the world. 

So... ya never know

----------


## 12icer

Yeah I know of three "vaccinated" that have the crap right now in the family. We saw one of them last Saturday and she just tested + today. If you are out and about you can get the crap since there is NO REAL VACCINE, just a way to steal more money for the dimshit supporters. It is just like the manmade climate change scam. They allocate billions and the people they get billions for pay them half of the money for their brokerage services.

----------

East of the Beast (11-29-2021)

----------


## Brat

Does ANYONE believe what the govt or the media is saying AT ALL ANYMORE?  F'n liars!

----------

12icer (11-29-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Vax rates are high 80+ percent in many countries yet 'infections' are at record highs.

 When are they supposed to start working?

----------

12icer (11-29-2021)

----------


## Milt

So the transmission rate of this variant is worse than he last. But are the affects of this variant the same?

Everyone talks transmission but I want to know if its actually worse?

----------

12icer (11-29-2021),Oceander (11-27-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> So the transmission rate of this variant is worse than he last…. But are the affects of this variant the same?
> 
> Everyone talks transmission but I want to know if it’s actually worse?


Exactly!

I am - in fact, every rational human being should be - more than to trade off transmissibility for reduced virulence.  If we can push this thing down to common cold status (which is only likely to happen through natural immunity), then that's a win, regardless of whether it continues to exist and continues to infect people.

----------

12icer (11-29-2021),dinosaur (11-27-2021),Milt (11-27-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Vax rates are high 80+ percent in many countries yet 'infections' are at record highs.
> 
>  When are they supposed to start working?


Don't ask questions.
Terrorists ask questions.

----------

El Guapo (11-27-2021)

----------


## What'sThat?

> Does ANYONE believe what the govt or the media is saying AT ALL ANYMORE?  F'n liars!


In my opinion......The lost credibility of the CDC and NIH is a bigger threat than the unvaccinated.

Oh....and The Biden Admin never had any credibility

----------

dinosaur (11-27-2021),East of the Beast (11-29-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021),Wilson2 (11-27-2021)

----------


## What'sThat?

> So the transmission rate of this variant is worse than he last…. But are the affects of this variant the same?
> 
> Everyone talks transmission but I want to know if it’s actually worse?


*"So far, we have detected that those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough."*

The South African doctor who first alerted authorities to the presence of the COVID-19 omicron variant reported that it presents "unusual but mild" symptoms. Dr. Angelique Coetzee, a board member of the South African Medical Association, first noticed otherwise healthy patients demonstrating unusual symptoms on Nov. 18. *"Their symptoms were so different and so mild from those I had treated before,"* Coetzee told The Telegraph.

South African doctor says omicron variant symptoms ‘unusual but mild’ | Fox News

----------

dinosaur (11-27-2021),squidward (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## What'sThat?

> 


Just give Fauci........The MSM...... and the Dems time and they will scare the chit out of most. 

Now that I think of it I better go buy some toilet paper  :F Sorry:

----------


## Milt

> *"So far, we have detected that those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough."*
> 
> The South African doctor who first alerted authorities to the presence of the COVID-19 omicron variant reported that it presents "unusual but mild" symptoms. Dr. Angelique Coetzee, a board member of the South African Medical Association, first noticed otherwise healthy patients demonstrating unusual symptoms on Nov. 18. *"Their symptoms were so different and so mild from those I had treated before,"* Coetzee told The Telegraph.
> 
> South African doctor says omicron variant symptoms ‘unusual but mild’ | Fox News


Thanks for the post.

Every time we have a new variant it’s transmission is all they can yammer about.

If it’s mild is no different than anything else.

Take some zinc and vitamin D.

----------

Thom Paine (11-27-2021),What'sThat? (11-27-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

covfefe saved us (11-28-2021),East of the Beast (11-29-2021),squidward (11-28-2021),Sunsettommy (11-29-2021),What'sThat? (11-27-2021)

----------


## What'sThat?

Every month illegals are caught entering The US from as many s 100 different countries.

Omicron most likely already here in Texas

----------

Milt (11-27-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> *"So far, we have detected that those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough."*
> 
> The South African doctor who first alerted authorities to the presence of the COVID-19 omicron variant reported that it presents "unusual but mild" symptoms. Dr. Angelique Coetzee, a board member of the South African Medical Association, first noticed otherwise healthy patients demonstrating unusual symptoms on Nov. 18. *"Their symptoms were so different and so mild from those I had treated before,"* Coetzee told The Telegraph.
> 
> South African doctor says omicron variant symptoms ‘unusual but mild’ | Fox News


Wait.   

The "new" symptoms are "sore muscles and tiredness for a day or two not feeling well... those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough. There are no prominent symptoms. Of those infected some are currently being treated at home."

OK so whats the problem?   Sounds like a non-issue.   Sounds like some people got a little cold, runny nose and slight cough, felt bad, stayed home a few days watching tv and were all better.


Of course covid is pretty mild to those under 50, for those under 20 its a symptomless academic illness.   Kids get it and don't even know it.   Its not a serious issue unless a person is over 60 but for the elderly every respiratory illness is serious even the common cold. 


But who needs facts?   There is an election next year and the scam must go on!!!

----------

Milt (11-27-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Wait.   
> 
> The "new" symptoms are "sore muscles and tiredness for a day or two not feeling well... those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough. There are no prominent symptoms. Of those infected some are currently being treated at home."
> 
> OK so whats the problem?   Sounds like a non-issue.   Sounds like some people got a little cold, runny nose and slight cough, felt bad, stayed home a few days watching tv and were all better.
> 
> 
> Of course covid is pretty mild to those under 50, for those under 20 its a symptomless academic illness.   Kids get it and don't even know it.   Its not a serious issue unless a person is over 60 but for the elderly every respiratory illness is serious even the common cold. 
> 
> ...


Of course it's a non-issue. 

Same virus mutates so many times, it'll be more infective, but less virulent. 

Just another scare tactic. And our Idiot In Chief is buying it hook line and sinker. As is the Mayor of New York. 

You can't fix stupid. And that's what's running the show right now.

----------

Milt (11-27-2021),Wilson2 (11-27-2021)

----------


## donttread

> This is being DONE INTENTIONALLY and China is getting a pass because its a global conspiracy not just a chinese one.
> 
> *New COVID variant detected in UK, suspected cases pop up in Germany, Czech Republic*
> 
> 
> 
> The new Omicron variant of the coronavirus has now been detected in the United Kingdom, while suspected cases have also surfaced in Germany and the Czech Republic.
> 
> UK Health Minister Sajid Javid said in a broadcast clip Saturday that two cases of the new variant were found in England, connected to travel to southern Africa, where the new variant was first detected.
> ...


I'd like to know what the variant history is with other diseases? Are we having  more or less variants than "normal" ? How radical is an average variant? Is this the way of Respiratory viruses to have so many variations so quicky? If so how many would be around for RSV or Rhino Virus by now? Thousands?

----------

Milt (11-27-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I'd like to know what the variant history is with other diseases? Are we having  more or less variants than "normal" ? How radical is an average variant? Is this the way of Respiratory viruses to have so many variations so quicky? If so how many would be around for RSV or Rhino Virus by now? Thousands?


Man you're digging into deep waters there.  The best example would be flu viruses which mutate constantly which is why more often than not the vaccines are only about half effective or less.

They identify the most likely variants headed our way from Asia each year early on and then look at existing vaccines to see which will come closest to the new variant or it may even require a completely new vaccine or combination of vaccines.

I'm better than 2 decades out of the loop now so I wouldn't know where to start getting specifics for all those questions.

----------


## Wildrose

> Wait.   
> 
> The "new" symptoms are "sore muscles and tiredness for a day or two not feeling well... those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough. There are no prominent symptoms. Of those infected some are currently being treated at home."
> 
> OK so whats the problem?   Sounds like a non-issue.   Sounds like some people got a little cold, runny nose and slight cough, felt bad, stayed home a few days watching tv and were all better.
> 
> 
> Of course covid is pretty mild to those under 50, for those under 20 its a symptomless academic illness.   Kids get it and don't even know it.   Its not a serious issue unless a person is over 60 but for the elderly every respiratory illness is serious even the common cold. 
> 
> ...


Just like when Covid first appeared the facts didn't matter the Media was hell bent to make it out to be the worse plague since the dark ages to generation ratings/listeners/readership and ad revenues and thence to help dem's in their desire to completely delegitimize and remove Trump.

----------


## What'sThat?

Get ready.........

Mail in ballots Baby!!! ........ just in time for midterms  :Geez: 

*Fauci on Lockdowns to Fight Omicron Variant: U.S. Should Be ‘Prepared to Do Anything’*



National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases Director Dr. Anthony Fauci said Sunday on ABC’s “This Week” that the United States should “be prepared to do anything and everything,” including lockdowns, to fight the new Omicron variant of the COVID-19 virus.
Anchor George Stephanopoulos asked, “Should we expect to be seeing more lockdowns again, new lockdowns, more mandates?”

----------


## Oceander

Lockdowns to fight fatigue?  Seriously?

----------


## What'sThat?

Fauci lost all credibility long ago

Now encouraging all to be more urgent getting boosters....not even knowing if its effective against Omicron  :Geez:

----------


## crcook84

So, it looks like we have a similar situation going on with Omicron as we did with Delta. Delta was more contagious but not as deadly. Omicron has unusual but mild symptoms. With that in mind, what's the opinion that we've gotten through the worst of Covid?



https://nypost.com/2021/11/27/omicro...frican-doctor/

----------

WarriorRob (11-28-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

We better ship those affected to nursing homes, they deal with unusual but mild very well.

----------

Karl (11-28-2021),WarriorRob (11-28-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Can we define mild?

----------

Karl (11-28-2021),WarriorRob (11-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Can we define mild?


According to the South African doctor who has documented this, "mild" generally means extreme fatigue, sore muscles, and a slight cough.

Source:  Omicron Is "Extremely Mild" Says Doctor Who First Discovered Strain As Numerous Mutations "Destabilize" The Virus | ZeroHedge

----------

Karl (11-28-2021),WarriorRob (11-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> So, it looks like we have a similar situation going on with Omicron as we did with Delta. Delta was more contagious but not as deadly. Omicron has unusual but mild symptoms. With that in mind, what's the opinion that we've gotten through the worst of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/11/27/omicro...frican-doctor/





its doing what all viruses do. Getting more contagious but less lethal.



Its not in the Viruses interest to kill you, its object is to spread, you dont spread it if you are dead, so variants that kill you self extinguish.  Conversely the more contagious it is, the more it keeps going. So by definition of the way it works, every virus reaches an optimisation by mutation to achieve maximum infection rate with minimum lethality. All viruses do this, and the ones that dont, can't form pandemics because they kill people too quickly.

----------

Oceander (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-28-2021)

----------


## fmw

Time for another virology lesson.  Firstly the Chinese didn't create omicron.  Natural mutation created it.  Natural mutation is the engine that drives evolution.  The natural course of mutation for a virus like covid is to become easier to spread and less harmful over time.  Being easier to spread helps the virus "survive."  Being less harmful also helps the virus survive.  Killing its hosts stops spread in its tracks.  New strains that are successful like delta and omicron will be normally more infectious and cause less severe symptoms.  The majority of mutations simply fail.

Next, covid is entering its endemic stage.  It will not go away.  It will be with us for the foreseeable future as a seasonal visitor like similar endemic viruses like flu or the common cold.  Even though the government tells you that it will get rid of covid, the majority of doctors in the private sector say it is already becoming endemic.  The lesson is to do your best to ignore what the government tells you and listen to the science.  It is still alive in the private sector.

So some thinking points.  Most likely omicron will be more infectious than delta by some margin but will produce less severe symptoms.  Other successful strains will develop over time - usually not very much more time.  It is the nature of the beast.  Will current vaccines be effective?  We don't know but it is a good bet that they will reduce the severity of symptoms like they do with delta.  Nothing will slow the spread like vaccines so the pharma industry will likely get busy developing vaccines for these new strains if the current ones prove to be ineffective enough to be obsolete.  My money is on the current vaccines being less effective on omicron but still able to keep most people out of the hospital.  I say this because it is what South African doctors have encountered with the strain.  The great majority of hospitalized omicron patients are un-vaccinated in South Africa where the strain first appeared.

----------

Oceander (11-28-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

More lockdowns are coming :Angry20:

----------


## WarriorRob

> Can we define mild?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## nonsqtr

> Can we define mild?


And, can we define unusual?

----------


## Karl

Canada has confirmed its first two cases of the super-mutated Omicron variant that is now popping up in countries all over the globe, officials in Ontario revealed on Sunday.

The patients had recently returned to the country from Nigeria, according to a statement from the Chief Medical Officer of Health.

Canada Confirms First Omicron Cases, Israel Shuts Border

----------

Big Bird (11-29-2021)

----------


## Karl

> Canada has confirmed its first two cases of the super-mutated Omicron variant that is now popping up in countries all over the globe, officials in Ontario revealed on Sunday.
> 
> The patients had recently returned to the country from Nigeria, according to a statement from the Chief Medical Officer of Health.
> 
> Canada Confirms First Omicron Cases, Israel Shuts Border


My guess is this has been out there awhile before being "Discovered" last week and has probably made its way across the globe already

----------

Big Bird (11-29-2021),Foghorn (11-29-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

Amazing how it hasn't dawned on people that a "case" is absolutely irrelevant. Someone's infected with it. Big deal. Did they get sick enough to need medical care? Did they have to go the hospital? If so, what were the symptoms? Did they need immediate admission? If so, what was the admitting diagnosis? 

These are all of the same questions I asked in March of 2019. Telling us how many "cases" means zilcho.

----------

Big Bird (11-29-2021),Milt (11-29-2021),Oceander (11-29-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

I can't keep up with this crap.  What happened to the Delta variant?  Big pharma is licking their chops.

----------

Big Bird (11-29-2021),Karl (11-29-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Canada has confirmed its first two cases of the super-mutated Omicron variant that is now popping up in countries all over the globe, officials in Ontario revealed on Sunday.
> 
> The patients had recently returned to the country from Nigeria, according to a statement from the Chief Medical Officer of Health.
> 
> Canada Confirms First Omicron Cases, Israel Shuts Border


A new variant that seems to spread much faster and easier but produces much milder disease if even symptomatic is just what was needed.

If we're lucky it'll spread like a wildfire and we'll finally reach, "herd Immunity".

----------

Karl (11-29-2021),Milt (11-29-2021),Oceander (11-29-2021)

----------


## Karl

> Amazing how it hasn't dawned on people that a "case" is absolutely irrelevant. Someone's infected with it. Big deal. Did they get sick enough to need medical care? Did they have to go the hospital? If so, what were the symptoms? Did they need immediate admission? If so, what was the admitting diagnosis? 
> 
> These are all of the same questions I asked in March of 2019. Telling us how many "cases" means zilcho.


My point is if it has already made its way to Ontario Canada it's probably here in the USA already .

----------


## Oceander

> I can't keep up with this crap.  What happened to the Delta variant?  Big pharma is licking their chops.


Delta didn't live up to expectations, I guess.

----------

Big Bird (11-29-2021)

----------


## Karl

> A new variant that seems to spread much faster and easier but produces much milder disease if even symptomatic is just what was needed.
> 
> If we're lucky it'll spread like a wildfire and we'll finally reach, "herd Immunity".


A "Virus" is not necessarily trying to kill you.

Like all "Parasites" the Virus needs a Host 2 Feed Off.

It's not in its interest to be "Deadly" and cut off its own food supply that being people

----------


## Foghorn

1] Bat Lady biochemist flees Canada to return home to China when virus initially breaks out.

2] COVID-19 Virus forces people in Canada to run for their lives.

3] Bat Lady waits two years then releases new variant from Chinese lab and it ends up back in Canada.

4] China buys Molson brewery.

----------

Karl (11-29-2021)

----------


## What'sThat?

> Time for another virology lesson.  Firstly the Chinese didn't create omicron.  Natural mutation created it.  Natural mutation is the engine that drives evolution.  The natural course of mutation for a virus like covid is to become easier to spread and less harmful over time.  Being easier to spread helps the virus "survive."  Being less harmful also helps the virus survive.  Killing its hosts stops spread in its tracks.  New strains that are successful like delta and omicron will be normally more infectious and cause less severe symptoms.  The majority of mutations simply fail.
> 
> Next, covid is entering its endemic stage.  It will not go away.  It will be with us for the foreseeable future as a seasonal visitor like similar endemic viruses like flu or the common cold.  Even though the government tells you that it will get rid of covid, the majority of doctors in the private sector say it is already becoming endemic.  The lesson is to do your best to ignore what the government tells you and listen to the science.  It is still alive in the private sector.
> 
> So some thinking points.  Most likely omicron will be more infectious than delta by some margin but will produce less severe symptoms.  Other successful strains will develop over time - usually not very much more time.  It is the nature of the beast.  Will current vaccines be effective?  We don't know but it is a good bet that they will reduce the severity of symptoms like they do with delta.  Nothing will slow the spread like vaccines so the pharma industry will likely get busy developing vaccines for these new strains if the current ones prove to be ineffective enough to be obsolete.  My money is on the current vaccines being less effective on omicron but still able to keep most people out of the hospital.  *I say this because it is what South African doctors have encountered with the strain.  The great majority of hospitalized omicron patients are un-vaccinated in South Africa where the strain first appeared*.



Agree with most of this post but your last line caught my attention.

First off Africa has the lowest vaccination rate of any continent.......with a vax rate of 6%......yet has had a VERY low Covid infection rate till the emergence of Omicron. To say the majority of omicron patients are the unvaccinated sounds lots like the narrative being pushed here and elsewhere to encourage vaccinations- and is very misleading as the very vast majority of the continent is unvaccinated. 

Secondly the doctor who first spotted Omicron in South Africa just stated only 1 person in her area of S Africa is hospitalized and on a ventilator, and at this time not even sure if due to the Delta or Omicron variant so once again I think the last sentence in your post is very misleading.

Africa represents an untapped market for big pharma.......one I am sure they would love to tap.

More comments from this doctor: 

"The hype," Coetzee says, "that's been created currently out there in the media and worldwide doesn't correlate with the clinical picture. And it doesn't warrant to just cut us off from any traveling, and bans South Africa as if we are the villains in the whole process — should not be like that."Coetzee, who is also on the Ministerial Advisory Committee on Vaccines, says, "looking at the mildness of the symptoms we are seeing currently, there’s no reason for panicking as we don’t see severely ill patients."

"I also checked with the hospital, some of the hospitals in my area, and one of the biggest hospitals they only have one patient currently that's COVID-positive on a ventilator, and they don't even know whether it's COVID — you know it's Delta- or whether it is Omicron-related."
Doctor Who Discovered Omicron Slams 'Hype,' Travel Bans | Newsmax.com

----------


## Oceander

> Agree with most of this post but your last line caught my attention.
> 
> First off Africa has the lowest vaccination rate of any continent.......with a vax rate of 6%......yet has had a VERY low Covid infection rate till the emergence of Omicron. To say the majority of omicron patients are the unvaccinated sounds lots like the narrative being pushed here and elsewhere to encourage vaccinations- and is very misleading as the very vast majority of the continent is unvaccinated. 
> 
> Secondly the doctor who first spotted Omicron in South Africa just stated only 1 person in her area of S Africa is hospitalized and on a ventilator, and at this time not even sure if due to the Delta or Omicron variant so once again I think the last sentence in your post is very misleading.
> 
> Africa represents an untapped market for big pharma.......one I am sure they would love to tap.
> 
> More comments from this doctor: 
> ...


South Africa by itself is about 24% fully vaccinated.  The overall stats for the continent of Africa do not, without more, automatically apply to each individual country within the continent.

----------


## memesofine

Sad to say but I posted this on 11/23. and I'll be damned. This whole game is making me sick watching it happen.  :Angry20: 

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post2921156

----------


## What'sThat?

> South Africa by itself is about 24% fully vaccinated.  The overall stats for the continent of Africa do not, without more, automatically apply to each individual country within the continent.


Duh....of course. You do know travel was restricted from not just S Africa but also 6 neighboring countries due to cases and exposure....right?

But with the continents low vaccination rate of 6% you would think the continent would be ripe and wide open to what some are referring to as the "Horrific" Omicron......so to say its mostly affecting the unvaccinated when the VAST majority of the continent is unvaccinated and only 1 hospitalized in the area where the variant was first detected is very misleading.

----------


## Oceander

> Duh....of course. You do know travel was restricted from not just S Africa but also 6 neighboring countries due to cases and exposure....right?
> 
> But with the continents low vaccination rate of 6% you would think the continent would be ripe and wide open to what some are referring to as the "Horrific" Omicron......so to say its mostly affecting the unvaccinated when the VAST majority of the continent is unvaccinated and only 1 hospitalized in the area where the variant was first detected is very misleading.


I am well aware of how the travel ban was applied.  I was simply addressing the point about South Africa, which is the subject of the information regarding the Xi/Omicron variant and its mild symptoms, and the hospitalization rates.

----------


## What'sThat?

> I am well aware of how the travel ban was applied.  I was simply addressing the point about South Africa, which is the subject of the information regarding the Xi/Omicron variant and its mild symptoms, and the hospitalization rates.


My point is it would appear if Omicron is as horrific as the MSM is projecting.....*a virtually non vaccinated continent* would be ripe for MASSIVE case counts. And if symptoms are severe the unvaccinated continent would represent a hospitalization nightmare. 

So far not so much.....and lets hope it stays that way.

----------


## Oceander

> My point is it would appear if Omicron is as horrific as the MSM is projecting.....*a virtually non vaccinated continent* would be ripe for MASSIVE case counts. And if symptoms are severe the unvaccinated continent would represent a hospitalization nightmare. 
> 
> So far not so much.....and lets hope it stays that way.


Fair enough.  I agree that, if (a) COVID-19 itself were really the angel of death the MSM want it to be, and (b) Omicron was really part and parcel of that angel of death, then there would be a whole lot more cases of serious illness/death than there in fact are.

Omicron is, in fact, precisely what it should be - a milder, much less lethal, albeit much more contagious - version of a new virus, and is precisely what we want it to be; we want it to become endemic in the same way that the common cold is endemic - widespread, but an annoyance rather than a potentially lethal infection.

----------


## Dubler9

I see the urgency in this - thousands of illegal immigrants allowed into UK - in fact they are assisted into the UK by the government every week. 
Sp pardon me if I do not take this Amicron bollox too seriously. I have never been to Amicron so I am safe.

----------


## What'sThat?

Our southern border wide open with illegal crossings represented by over 100 countries

----------

Lone Gunman (11-29-2021),Oceander (11-29-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Fair enough.  I agree that, if (a) COVID-19 itself were really the angel of death the MSM want it to be, and (b) Omicron was really part and parcel of that angel of death, then there would be a whole lot more cases of serious illness/death than there in fact are.
> 
> Omicron is, in fact, precisely what it should be - a milder, much less lethal, albeit much more contagious - version of a new virus, and is precisely what we want it to be; we want it to become endemic in the same way that the common cold is endemic - widespread, but an annoyance rather than a potentially lethal infection.


 @Oceander

This is good to hear. You stated it was, in fact, precisely what we want it to be.

Are there names and links of legitimate experts and authorities stating these facts?

That could be extremely helpful if linked statements in fact exist. Better to get ahead of their fearmongering the public curve, if you know what I mean.

----------


## Jen

I believe that either all of the covid strains are being spread on purpose or their spread is being used by those who need a common enemy.  From what I have read, Omicron is weak....perhaps weaker than the common cold....  and though it spreads rapidly and easily, it's not  threatening.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-29-2021),Wilson2 (11-29-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

Anagram - MORONIC.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-29-2021)

----------


## crayons

In 1963 an ITALIAN crew produced a FILM called *OMICRON where an ALIEN PARASITE takes over a MAN'S BODY so his RACE can take over the PLANET*
An alien takes over the body of an Earthman in order to learn about the planet so his race can take it over.

Director: Ugo Gregoretti
Writer: Ugo Gregoretti

Cast
Renato Salvatori as Trabucco - Omicron
Rosemary Dexter as Lucia
Gaetano Quartararo as Midollo

Mara Carisi as Mrs. Midollo
Note: The film was released in several countries between 1963 and 1966, but the United States was not one of them
OMICRON - Sci-Fi
1hr 42 min Appears 'omicron' can be watched on line
@ Omicron (1963) - IMDb

let us know if anyone here checks it out, it may be B movie in Italian with subtitles

----------

Oceander (11-29-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> In 1963 an ITALIAN crew produced a FILM called *OMICRON where an ALIEN PARASITE takes over a MAN'S BODY so his RACE can take over the PLANET*
> An alien takes over the body of an Earthman in order to learn about the planet so his race can take it over.
> 
> Director: Ugo Gregoretti
> Writer: Ugo Gregoretti
> 
> Cast
> Renato Salvatori as Trabucco - Omicron
> Rosemary Dexter as Lucia
> ...


Too funny!

----------


## Wilson2

> In 1963 an ITALIAN crew produced a FILM called *OMICRON where an ALIEN PARASITE takes over a MAN'S BODY so his RACE can take over the PLANET*
> An alien takes over the body of an Earthman in order to learn about the planet so his race can take it over.
> 
> Director: Ugo Gregoretti
> Writer: Ugo Gregoretti
> 
> Cast
> Renato Salvatori as Trabucco - Omicron
> Rosemary Dexter as Lucia
> ...


Interesting, but the best film is the 1972 film Blacula about a black African man bitten by Dracula.   Blacula comes to the USA in the 20th century, is apalled by the terrible morals in America, and goes on a killing spree targeting gay porno producers and other immoral people.

----------


## fmw

> A "Virus" is not necessarily trying to kill you.
> 
> Like all "Parasites" the Virus needs a Host 2 Feed Off.
> 
> It's not in its interest to be "Deadly" and cut off its own food supply that being people


Yes, killing the host stops reproduction and spread in its tracks.  That is why newer strains are less harmful but more infectious.  Only beneficial mutations become successful.  No food supply, however.  A virus doesn't eat.  It isn't even alive.  It is just a particle that carries RNA or DNA that affects the living cells in the body.  But killing its host is not in its best interest as you say.

----------


## Swedgin

The most important thing to keep in mind, and, what the "news media" will not likely report on, is how deadly this new strain is.

From what little I have gleaned, it is more infectious, but...with far less severe symptoms.

These little details are pretty important, especially as it seems the Chinese Lab Virus is here to stay.....

----------

Oceander (11-29-2021)

----------


## fmw

> Agree with most of this post but your last line caught my attention.
> 
> First off Africa has the lowest vaccination rate of any continent.......with a vax rate of 6%......yet has had a VERY low Covid infection rate till the emergence of Omicron. To say the majority of omicron patients are the unvaccinated sounds lots like the narrative being pushed here and elsewhere to encourage vaccinations- and is very misleading as the very vast majority of the continent is unvaccinated. 
> 
> Secondly the doctor who first spotted Omicron in South Africa just stated only 1 person in her area of S Africa is hospitalized and on a ventilator, and at this time not even sure if due to the Delta or Omicron variant so once again I think the last sentence in your post is very misleading.
> 
> Africa represents an untapped market for big pharma.......one I am sure they would love to tap.
> 
> More comments from this doctor: 
> ...


My comments described what other South African doctors have said.  I agree that travel bans are pointless.  We already tried that to no avail.  South Africa is not a continent.  It is the most advanced and vaccinated country on the African continent.  Almost 1/4 of South Africans are fully vaccinated.  That is well below the 2/3 of North America but it is way ahead of the rest of Africa.

----------


## fmw

> The most important thing to keep in mind, and, what the "news media" will not likely report on, is how deadly this new strain is.
> 
> From what little I have gleaned, it is more infectious, but...with far less severe symptoms.
> 
> These little details are pretty important, especially as it seems the Chinese Lab Virus is here to stay.....


Correct.  And this is normal behavior for any virus.  All successful mutations help the infection rate increase while not killing its patients.  Soon enough the new strains will behave a lot more like flu.

----------


## What'sThat?

> My comments described what other South African doctors have said.  I agree that travel bans are pointless.  We already tried that to no avail.  South Africa is not a continent.  It is the most advanced and vaccinated country on the African continent.  Almost 1/4 of South Africans are fully vaccinated.  That is well below the 2/3 of North America but it is way ahead of the rest of Africa.


Who said S Africa is a continent?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Yet S Africa is part of the continent of Africa (duh) with only a 6% vaccination rate. S Africa's vax rate of 24% may be higher than average for that of Africa but it still is a VERY LOW vaccination rate meaning 3 out of 4 are NOT vaccinated........which clearly means the vast majority of the population is unvaccinated. 

Not sure who these other doctors are you are referring to but the doctor I cited is the doctor that first recognized a new variant and is a member of the Ministerial Advisory of Vaccines for S Africa.

----------


## Wildrose

> A "Virus" is not necessarily trying to kill you.
> 
> Like all "Parasites" the Virus needs a Host 2 Feed Off.
> 
> It's not in its interest to be "Deadly" and cut off its own food supply that being people


A virus is incapable of thought, they can't make plans to do anything.

Biological success is simply a matter of who reproduces the most.

The most successful microbes are those that don't cause enough problems for us to try and eradicate them because they never run out of hosts.

The least successful are those that rapidly kill their hosts because 1) They tend to be self limiting and 2) They are the one's we focus on wiping out.

----------

Oceander (11-29-2021)

----------

